# Raccourcis - Galères depuis iOS 15



## niceti13 (27 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si je suis le seul à autant galérer avec mes raccourcis depuis le passage en iOS15 ?

Je me suis crée beaucoup de raccourcis afin de gérer tous les jours ma liste de lecture musicale en allant piocher selon un paquet de règles propres à moi 
Je n'avais aucun souci en iOS14 quand je les ai créé mais depuis le passage en iOS15, j'ai du revoir une grande partie de ces raccourcis.

Par exemple, je me suis fais des sous-raccourcis qui manipulent des éléments multimédia en paramètre (mes chansons) et bien il a fallu que j'ajoute explicitement une action multimédia (récupérer une playlist au hasard) pour que mon raccourci récupère le droit de manipuler des objets multimédia alors que ça se passait bien en iOS14... Galère mais je n'en suis sorti en ajoutant donc cette récup de playlist inutile au début de chacun de mes raccourcis...

Et puis hier, j'ai installé iOS15.1 et nouveau problème super simple à reproduire :

Je met du texte dans un objet "Texte"
J'utilise la fonction "Ajouter au fichier texte" en pointant sur un fichier d'un dossier iCloud (même problème en local au cas où)
J'obtiens une erreur "There was a problem running the shortcut "Mon raccourci"".

Si je passe directement le texte en dur sans passer par l'objet texte, ça fonctionne mais bien sûr, j'ai besoin de cet objet sinon ce serait trop simple...

Cette erreur (en anglais d'ailleurs qui montre que c'est un gros bug), j'en ai un peu marre de la voir des centaines de fois depuis ce passage iOS15.

J'ai du mal à croire que je suis le seul mais c'est surement mon côté tordu de développeur qui m'amène à faire plein de raccourcis dans tous les sens 

Et pour ce dernier problème, je ne sais pas encore comment contourner à part arrêter de créer mes fichiers texte...

PS : Et j'ai encore plein d'autres problèmes que j'ai contourné ou pas dans le même genre... J'ai vraiment cru que j'avais raté une évolution des raccourcis mais je ne trouve l'info nulle part... Tant pis et je patiente pour des corrections...


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J’ai beaucoup de raccourcis - réalisés par moi-même - mais pas pour les mêmes usages que les tiens.
Fort heureusement je ne rencontre aucun problème dans l’exécution de mes raccourcis depuis que je suis passé à iOS15 (le passage à iOS15 a d’ailleurs résolu un problème dans l’automatisation de mes raccourcis qui s’était subitement manifesté vers les dernières releases d’iOS 14, sans aucune solution pour le résoudre).

Ceci dit, Raccourcis version iOS 15 plante régulièrement quand j’édite un raccourci. J’ai également vu des oublis de traduction. L’interface est beuguée au point que je me retrouve avec des actions ajoutées involontairement.

J’ai pu reproduire ton bug de l’ajout de texte dans un fichier.

Alors oui, Raccourcis version iOS 15 c’est la plaie, sentiment que le truc est encore en bêta… Ce qui est étonnant sachant que cette appli à été mise en avant (pour Monterey).


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

niceti13 a dit:


> Je met du texte dans un objet "Texte"
> J'utilise la fonction "Ajouter au fichier texte" en pointant sur un fichier d'un dossier iCloud (même problème en local au cas où)
> J'obtiens une erreur "There was a problem running the shortcut "Mon raccourci"".
> 
> Si je passe directement le texte en dur sans passer par l'objet texte, ça fonctionne mais bien sûr, j'ai besoin de cet objet sinon ce serait trop simple...



As-tu regardé si l’appli Data Jar ne te permettrai pas de t’affranchir de ce fichier texte ?


----------



## niceti13 (28 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> As-tu regardé si l’appli Data Jar ne te permettrai pas de t’affranchir de ce fichier texte ?


Salut, merci pour ton aide.

Je n'avais pas vu ton message mais j'ai réussi à trouver une solution en passant par Dropbox.
Le bug ne concerne donc que la modification de fichier sur iCloud (Appli Fichiers) pour le moment.

Je me suis gardé un raccourci simple qui provoque le bug et je ferai un test régulièrement pour savoir quand ça refonctionne.


----------



## Chris K (9 Décembre 2021)

niceti13 a dit:


> Je me suis gardé un raccourci simple qui provoque le bug et je ferai un test régulièrement pour savoir quand ça refonctionne.



Un petit test rapide semble montrer que le bug est résolu sur iOS/iPadOS 15.2 (actuellement en version publique proche de la version finale).


----------



## niceti13 (14 Décembre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Un petit test rapide semble montrer que le bug est résolu sur iOS/iPadOS 15.2 (actuellement en version publique proche de la version finale).


Merci pour l'info que j'avais bien reçu la semaine dernière et je peux donc enfin confirmer ce matin qu'en effet c'est corrigé et même tous les problèmes de raccourcis que j'avais depuis iOS/iPasOS 15 (dont la récupération de la pochette d'un morceau par exemple) !

Ca fait plaisir quand ça remarche bien


----------

